# Epipactis helleborine info wanted



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2008)

This posting was on the Orchid Guide Digest this morning. Maybe some here can contribute:

"Hi all,

a researcher on my forum (Wojciech Adamowski) has been studying the distribution of Epipactis helleborine in the U.S.A. As you may or may not know, this species is a recent addition to the North-American flora (considered invasive) and he's been mapping everything for quite a number of years. He would like to ask fellow orchid-enthusiasts, naturalists and photographers to contribute by providing him location data on new sites you may have encountered. You can post anonymously (without registration and all that) here:
http://forum.terrorchid.org/viewtopic.php?t=1108

Please be as specific as possible, you're more than welcome to share your observations on the progress of this species in your neighborhood.

Thanks !

Fred"


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 26, 2008)

How funny, they grow in my folk's yard and I've never known what they are.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 26, 2008)

I already sent a post...I have it all over my neighborhood in my summer place in Cutchogue. I find it hard to consider it "invasive", as it never remains in the same location for more than 3 years...and wherever it does appear, it co-exists very well with the native (and otherwise naturalized) plants that it grows with. A very attractive plant, I might add. Take care, Eric


----------



## cdub (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with Eric that it is quite abundant, opportunistic in is habits, but hardly invasive, at least from my experience. Don't we wish the Cyps grew like weeds in people's yards!! It is in my neighborhood too, roadsides, yards, gardens, golf course, etc. But, interestingly I also find Epipactis in some of the most pristine woodlands I know around where I live. What a weed. I'll be sure to contribute a message to Wojciech's study data.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2008)

This is an interesting species for sure. It is even found in Japan. The first time I came across one, it was growing at the very edge of a forest road in southern NY State. What was remarkable is that the plants were growing directly in a pile of salty ash left over from the winter months. Snow plows had repeatedly pushed the material into that one area and that's where the Epipactis grew! Go figure. In my journeys across the eastern US I've seen this plant growing almost anywhere the climate was cool to cold temperate. Invasive? Nah, not really!


----------

